# Joining remote computer to a domain



## Matt18 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi

I have recently started learning about windows servers and am reading like crazy. I have successfully set up windows server 2008, SQL server 2008 and SharePoint 2010.

It all works great (I still can't believe it) and I managed to create a user account in AD and then to log in from a remote location and started using SharePoint TeamSite. However here is the problem user is not automatically logged in and any "big" action such as editing a document requires a re-log in.

If I understand correctly (from all sorts of resources I went through) the problem is, that this remote computer does not belong to the same domain.

My questions is, is there a way to join a remote computer to my domain, so it will be automatically logged in and able to use SP without log in screen jumping out.

Or is there another way to solve the logging in problem without joining computer to a domain? Something like "Remember me" function.

Thank you very much for your help!

All the best,

Matt


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Perhaps this can help you, if what you want to do is possible in your scenario...

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd759202.aspx


----------

